

Pirate Bay's Mystery AES Code Finally Decrypted - forlorn
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bays-mystery-aes-code-finally-decrypted-150112/

======
Joona
Some info here as the site is down:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/piratebayaes/comments/2rvn1c/observ...](https://www.reddit.com/r/piratebayaes/comments/2rvn1c/observation_weired_css_for_the_pipe_class/cnlaprq)

------
opless
down for me... or at least that's what cloud flare is telling me.

~~~
forlorn
Today TF experienced short outage, I suppose it is still echoing.

------
mxstbr
Site is down for me.

